# Best materials for smoker fuel



## Lazer128

Chemical free burlap cloth. Be careful of seed sacks that might be contaminated with chemicals..

Cow patties.

Cedar chips.

Rags from wiping up honey.

Corn cobs.

Wood pellets.


----------



## David LaFerney

Pine needles - free, easy to light, easy to keep lit, and not as stinky as some other things. And if you get hard up you can buy a bale for $4 at the garden center. usually.


----------



## wltwine

Pine needles.


----------



## RiodeLobo

Pine shavings. Cheap and easy to find.


----------



## MDS

Pine needles have my vote. I also have some cotton and wood pellets I bought from the bee supply that I add on top of pine needles which cause the smoker to burn longer without having to open it up and refuel.


----------



## billabell

I use pine shavings from Tractor Supply. $5 a bale when not using for smoker fuel they are great bedding for the chickens and from there into the garden.


----------



## sweetas

I use the paper mache trays that are used to separate soft fruit. Makes a mild smoke.

Geoff


----------



## Solomon Parker

I use chunks of wood left over from making boxes.

Really just avoid anything with any artificial substance on it or in it. Things like paint, pesticide, wood preservatives. Bees have a very limited lifespan. You're the one that lives longer, breathing that stuff. The other thing to consider is what gets in the wax.


----------



## Sticky Bear

Juniper tree bark works great out here in Western Colorado, I collect it when I go hiking.


----------



## virginiawolf

Spent barley grain from brewing beer. Dry it out. Burns a long time. Pine needles, Leyland Cypress tree debri.


----------



## Joseph Clemens

Straw.


----------



## Dconrad

I vote for pine needles cheap easy to get going and last a good while if packed in good


----------



## PatBeek

Thanks so much for everyone's input on this. I'm stoked about the pine needles being viable (no pun intended).


----------



## gmcharlie

Corn cobs? I have read several places that corn cobs are poison to bees??
Southern pine needles are the best!


----------



## Lazer128

I was just quoting from the text I have gathered since my wife and I decided to start bee keeping. Corn cobs are noted as a smoker fuel often. s a kid, we used to collect them out of the fields after the combine did it's thing and my mother used them to make corn cob jelly. The redder the cob the sweeter the jelly. Lots of sugars in a corn cob. Seems like it would be a good fuel. The best fuel is probably the one you have around you. There are places where pine needles may not be available. We have plenty here in the south!


----------



## Intheswamp

Oak pellets for wood stoves. Better smelling than pine needles (which work good but definitely have a stench to them). A couple of weekends ago I did a cutout in a house being rehabbed. It was more than I expected and for a newbee I was their from 10am until 7:40pm. I lit a wad of mowed grass and stuff it in the smoker...got it burning good....filled about half way up with pellets and got that smoking good...finished filling up with pellets and capped it with wadded up green grass/weeds. I did not have to use much smoke during the cutout, just a little bit off and on...every now and then I'd pump the bellows a couple of times for the heck of it. The smoker stayed lit for at least 9-1/2 hours! Pellets are very good once you figure them out. 

Ed


----------



## urbanoutlaw

Are oak pellets the same as "heat pellets"? If so, Lowes had 40#(?) bags for under $5. Not as cheap as pine needles (i.e., free), but maybe low-cost option if one can't get pine needles?


----------



## Intheswamp

That's probably the same thing, outlaw. I got mine at Tractor Supply for about the same price...a bag lasts a LONG time. To me they smell *much* better than pine needles.

Ed


----------



## rniles

virginiawolf said:


> Spent barley grain from brewing beer. Dry it out. Burns a long time


I love the versatility of spent grains!


----------



## snl

I'm thinking there are more threads on this topic than any other!


----------



## PatBeek

snl said:


> I'm thinking there are more threads on this topic than any other!


I have 'Search-Button-Itis'. I'm guilty as charged. (embarrassed).

But such a great thread, even if it's repeated info. 

But you know what? I thought since this is a treatment-free forum, I didn't know if I was going catch hell for considering smoking my hive. I guess smoking is pretty much an accepted practice across all philosophies.

I'll post a video shortly of the type of bees I'm contending with here in my backyard hive. My wife pretty much demanded I invest in a smoker, and a better suit, both of which are being shipped to my house as we speak.


----------



## PatBeek

.

Look at all the blood-thirsty bees orbiting my head during this routine inspection. It becomes anything but routine, however, when they are this kamikaze-like. It makes me wonder if the whole hive was sipping a bunch of sake before they started hammering me. I bet hundreds of them die during an inspection when they are this mean.

And CPS, don't worry. My child is completely safe behind a screened-in patio. Don't send a SWAT team, please.


----------



## jdmidwest

I used pine needles last summer and it sooted up the smoker pretty bad with a black sticky goo. And it would not stay lit for long. I have a new bag of burlap to try this season.


----------



## Tim Bates

Get those old socks out, you know the ones that strangle your big toe when you wear them and you swear if you can just make it though the day you'll throw them away when you get home. 
I've taken and rolled them up a little less than the size of my smoker, then tie them with some sisal or hemp cord. I use a little crumpled newspaper to get the fire started, throw in the socks, top it off with some pine straw and your good to go. I have had one fueling last a pretty good while. Granted only four hives.

I know this can't be my idea I had to have read it somewhere just don't know where. Probably here


----------



## cerezha

It was mentioned many times in many places that burlap from coffee beans (or similar) is really good. In my personal limited experience, my bees - hated pine-needles. I am using pepper-tree dry leaves just because it is readily available in our alleyway and bees tolerate it better than pine-needles. With pine-needles - they attack the smoker. They clearly made a connection between nasty smell and source of smoke. Smart creatures!


----------



## throrope

Pine needles mixed with hand torn paper egg cartons


----------



## Goran

Tinder bracket ( some use boiled, some not). Burn slow, thick smoke. Traditionally used here ( I believe from ancient times).


----------



## cerezha

Goran said:


> Tinder bracket ( some use boiled, some not). Burn slow, thick smoke. Traditionally used here ( I believe from ancient times).


 Cool! I assume, it must be dry and in small pieces? On which tree it grows?

http://www.whentowatchwildlife.org/images/Originals/bracket.JPG


----------



## RiodeLobo

PatBeek said:


> But you know what? I thought since this is a treatment-free forum, I didn't know if I was going catch hell for considering smoking my hive. I guess smoking is pretty much an accepted practice across all philosophies.


I think most people who do not smoke bees are those who cannot (fire danger or such) or those who have not opened an angry hive. To me it is an indispensable tool, and I want one lit for most times I pop the top of the hive. Some times i don't use it, but I always want it available.


----------



## Goran

cerezha said:


> Cool! I assume, it must be dry and in small pieces? On which tree it grows?
> 
> http://www.whentowatchwildlife.org/images/Originals/bracket.JPG


Yes, when pick it from a tree, cut as as soon as possible in pieces that fit into smoker. Then put in net sack, and hang somewhere to dry on air. Or boil and dry. I don't boil it for now, but some boil and dry and tell it has then even milder smoke.. 
Mostly it grows on a beech tree, but can on other - willow, birch..
Picture below


----------



## David LaFerney

Is the picture right side up as it grows?


----------



## Goran

David LaFerney said:


> Is the picture right side up as it grows?


Yes, it's the view from above as it grows on a tree.


----------



## Mbeck

Pepper-tree?
Is that Brazilian Pepper? 
The smoke they produce is toxic!


----------



## Serendipidity

Straw works for me!


----------



## 123_Bee

Goran said:


> Tinder bracket ( some use boiled, some not). Burn slow, thick smoke. Traditionally used here ( I believe from ancient times).


How much would you need for an inspection?

I use almost anything I can find in my smoker, it might be pine cones, cardboard egg boxes or shredded cardboard packaging even though it's a bit tarry. I usually add some chopped up lavender stalks and top it with a bunch of fresh grass to keep the smoke cool.


----------



## Goran

123_Bee said:


> How much would you need for an inspection?
> 
> I use almost anything I can find in my smoker, it might be pine cones, cardboard egg boxes or shredded cardboard packaging even though it's a bit tarry. I usually add some chopped up lavender stalks and top it with a bunch of fresh grass to keep the smoke cool.


Usually one cut of it in smoker last long, I don't count the time. Often didn't burn the whole, so after inspections of tens of hives I just drop it in the water and dry after and reuse the piece that didn't burn. Also, you can see when the smoke isn't thick or feel when picking the smoker is rattling inside then you just add piece ( smaller or bigger depends how much work more you have) in it and continue with work.


----------



## HTC

Goran ?

Is that the fruiting body of a fungus?

If so I wounder what other kinds can be used?


----------



## cerezha

Mbeck said:


> Pepper-tree?
> Is that Brazilian Pepper?
> The smoke they produce is toxic!


 I did know that! So far bees are alive, but I do not use much smoke... so, I guess, I need to switch to burlap?


----------



## Goran

HTC said:


> Goran ?
> 
> Is that the fruiting body of a fungus?
> 
> If so I wounder what other kinds can be used?


When big enough, I remember as a kid some put the flowers in it as a pot and hanged in the air - it looks very decorative. Forgot, used as pot- this upper part is bottom of the pot, and opposite side you make the hole..

You can read about it also on wikipedia:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fomes_fomentarius


----------



## Isaac Colvin

I use burlap, we have tons of it (literally) that we hauled from a local coffee roaster.


----------



## PatBeek

.

Is there any reason any of the following should NOT be used? (I have tons of this material in my yard):

Oak leaves/Oak sticks

Camphor leaves/Camphor sticks

.


----------



## Intheswamp

I don't know about the camphor, but the oak should be fine.

Ed


----------



## Jonboy454

Im a few years in and have been right where you are. I don't have any pine trees close by so that was ruled out, wasn't doing woodworking at the time so wood chips and sawdust, weren't a viable option, turns out old wore and faded out jeans make the best fuel i have used so far. About anything natural that burns will work, its just whats handy...


----------



## julysun

I use a paper towel or two to start a hot fire, get a good burn going, then put 1/2 cup oak grilling chips on top and let that burn some before closing the smoker for a cool long lasting smoke. Practice helps. More chips for a longer run.


----------



## Bee Whisperer

Lots of great ideas to choose from. Personally, I like to use one of the most available items around; rotten wood. Find any old rotten log and crumble up a bunch of the pulpy old junk, load the smoker, and light it up. It lasts and smokes great. I usually end up snuffing out the smoker because it lasts through the work. Try it, you'll like it. :applause:


----------



## PatBeek

.

*SWEET !!!*


----------



## nativewillow

Pine needles made my smoker too sticky so now I use cardboard with great sucess.


----------



## flyingbrass

sumac seed pods seem to work great and you can gather alot of them along almost any road. 
I like the above video of fatbeeman!


----------



## Adam Foster Collins

I use burlap from a local coffee roaster. I really like it.

That video of Don that PatBeek posted above is a good one. I found that seeing Don do that really helped me get better with the smoker. I think a lot of people simply put too little fuel in the smoker, so it burns it up and goes out pretty quickly. 

Adam


----------



## jbeshearse

Pine bark mulch works well also if you add something to get it started well


----------



## Serendipidity

I use straw also!!


----------



## WilliamReam

Burlap is the easiest and cheapest and burns the longest. It is what i use and i suppose 90% of the commercial beeks use it. However i know that alfalfa cubes for horses work very well. Like burlap when lighting a new stick use an old already burnt piece they light easier.


----------



## Intheswamp

Alfalfa cubes...interesting. How easy are they to light? What's your method to initially light them?

Thanks,
Ed


----------



## WilliamReam

Just put a stick in, the height of the smoker, right on top of an already lit piece of burlap. I've noticed a lot of new beeks don't know the tricks for lighting burlap. "Take an already black chunk and roll it up in the new piece so it sticks out the bottom center, and light the black piece. Same goes for the alfalfa just light the part that is already black. Burlap is easy but the fat bee man makes pine needles look easy. The tighter the material is packed the cooler the burn and therefor the longer. Alfalfa cubes are already packed, so no need to cram the smoker full. "Just my take on it, not trying to sound like a know it all."


----------



## Intheswamp

<chuckle> Ok, don't you have to light an unburned piece of burlap to attain a "black chunk"?  You gotta start somewhere... 

Pine straw....YUCK!!! Stinks and makes everything around it stink. Some people may like the smell, but it's stench is just too strong for me. I've been using wood stove pellets for a while and I've been happy with them. Light some dried grass and stick in the bottom of the smoker. When it's burning good put a handful or two of pellets on top of it, keep pumping and before long you've got a good smoke going...without the pine pitch smell. You are right about having something already charred to help get things going...I try to save some of my old, charred pellets to mix into the first handful of pellets. That definitely helps things!

If I ever find a good source of burlap I will definitely try it...I've heard lots of people speak good of it.

Best wishes,
Ed


----------



## Mr.Beeman

Old blue jeans works real well and WON'T soot up the smoker.


----------



## julysun

Broken up twigs laying about. Fill smoker with them, light with trigger lit propane torch. Of course I have only four widely separated hives so need to quench and relight often. 

http://d2t1xqejof9utc.cloudfront.net/screenshots/pics/683f81868145034371e80377f8d70adb/medium.JPG


----------



## Rader Sidetrack

OK, _Julysun _- I clicked your link. :scratch:

I also found this page:
https://grabcad.com/library/teg-powered-bee-smoker

Did you really build one of these smokers, or are you just ... uhh ... _blowing smoke_ ...


----------



## DJW

I like pine needles with Stag Horn Sumac(not Winged Sumac).
Sumac has a nice thick smoke. I'm also a beer maker and I was 
thinking about throughing a few hop pellets in.


----------



## Father & Sons Apiary

I use pine cones dry dry pine cones, longest smoke Ive used


----------



## ccar2000

I use pine cones and needles, old egg cartons, corn cobs and junk mail. I run it all through the chipper/shredder and keep it in an old drum by the bee yard. Get some lit with a propane torch in the bottom of the smoker and then add more packing it down with the hive tool.


----------



## Daniel Y

I have used pine needles. I hate them loading them is a pain literally. I switched to pellets for wood burning stoves. they last forever but are slow to light. I had heard that they traditionally use tobacco stalks in Germany. since I grow my own tobacco I actually have some of that. so I dried out the stalks from last years tobacco crushed it up and mixed it with the pellets. I now have a nice smelling long burning and easy to light smoker fuel.


----------



## DJW

DJW said:


> I like pine needles with Stag Horn Sumac(not Winged Sumac).
> Sumac has a nice thick smoke. I'm also a beer maker and I was
> thinking about throughing a few hop pellets in.


I also used sycamore leaves. I read that it had some effect on Varroa.
It is a very harsh smoke. Coughing up a lung isn't fun.


----------

